# Trying to identify background music



## Robert Gibson

In 2010 BBC showed a documentary about Charles Darwin called "The End of God". I'm trying to identify the background music used in the first couple of minutes of the program. It sounds like a baroque oboe concerto but I can't locate it. I've attached audio of the first minute or so of the program.

Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

I did a quick search on:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1809630/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1

Alas no info about the music.
You can always e-mail the BBC with as much info that you have, answer guaranteed.


----------



## Robert Gibson

I tried to figure out how to contact BBC, but despite having a contact FAQ, they don't actually tell you how to do it.


----------



## helenora

yes, interesting music. 
I don't know who a composer is but a style is similar to Michael Nyman, minimalism.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I did a quick search on:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1809630/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_1
> 
> Alas no info about the music.
> You can always e-mail the BBC with as much info that you have, answer guaranteed.


If you look through the list of questions about finding music, some people did that, so perhaps you can ask them
I thought I had it in my mail list but not found it yet.


----------



## Robert Gibson

helenora said:


> yes, interesting music.
> I don't know who a composer is but a style is similar to Michael Nyman, minimalism.


I did wonder whether it was an actual baroque composer or a modern day piece done in baroque style. I have heard it in another documentary I saw recently also made in 2010 in the U.S., so it may have been composed around then.


----------



## Pugg

Robert Gibson said:


> I did wonder whether it was an actual baroque composer or a modern day piece done in baroque style. I have heard it in another documentary I saw recently also made in 2010 in the U.S., so it may have been composed around then.


Most of the time it is composed for the documentary .


----------

